
Funambol To Offer An Open-Source Competitor To MobileMe . . . As An iPhone App - davidw
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/10/funambol-to-offer-an-open-source-competitor-to-mobileme-as-an-iphone-app/
======
teamonkey
I've used Funambol for some time on WinMo. I'm not quite sure how it would
work on the iPhone without being able to run as a background process. Anyone
know?

